# Where do you cycle?



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

After reading mixman's thread and a couple of the cycling threads I'm thinking of getting a bike.

Last time I was on a bike was about eight years ago and that was a 2 mile cycle while I dropped my car off at a garage. I was that scared of the traffic and how fast and close it was whizzing by, I ended up getting off and pushing it home..... Traffic has changed since I was a kid riding a bike!

Do you guys ride on the roads or do you take them into the country on the back of your cars?

What measures do you take to keep cars (and buses!) away from you?


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

We have a network of cycletracks nearby us which take you virtually anywhere. I'm like you, don't like cycling anywhere near a road - too many idiots with blinkers on that don't see you! I'm lucky that the entrance to teh cycle track is 5 mins cycle from my front door.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm like you and as a relative newcomer returning to cycling I too don't care much for being on the road with traffic especially in London where I see far too many cyclists coming to grief.I'm lucky to have a whole network of tow paths along the Thames and the Grand Union canal which are fun to ride, there are also new cycle lanes emerging all the time in London which is great. Most weekends the bikes go in the car off to the Kent coast where I can ride the Viking trail by the sea's edge, no pollution there which is the main displeasure in London. The important thing on the road as many of our more experienced pedallers would agree is be assertive and be seen, get out there and enjoy:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

glymauto said:


> I was that scared of the traffic and how fast and close it was whizzing by, I ended up getting off and pushing it home..... Traffic has changed since I was a kid riding a bike!


The IAM have just recently launched a cycling training course, might help with the confidence thing with riding on the road.

http://www.iam.org.uk/welcome/welcometoiamcycling.html


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Cycle paths and bridleways up here.

Not sure where you live, but have a look at Sustran's website to see if it can give you any information about cycle routes in your area.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I ride anywhere and everywhere. 

Off road, on road. Busy, quiet. 

I just love getting out there now!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Mainly roads of the major variety as they tend to be better surfaced.

I've even been known to cycle up the A40 at denhan which used to be classed as the A40(M) and is 3 lanes wide.

The traffic doesnt scare me you just need to be carful and sit further out from the curb than you would think as it forces the motorists to actually cross into the other lane to pass you which means they will give you more space instead of trying to squeeze passed you.


----------



## Scott152 (Jul 4, 2010)

chunkytfg said:


> Mainly roads of the major variety as they tend to be better surfaced.
> 
> The traffic doesnt scare me you just need to be carful and sit further out from the curb than you would think as it forces the motorists to actually cross into the other lane to pass you which means they will give you more space instead of trying to squeeze passed you.


I agree with that, don't ride in the gutter, I tend to ride just past the drain covers (just outside the gutter) where the road is smooth, and at traffic islands i tend to move out a little bit so drivers cant squeeze through, another thing to think about is always expect the worst when you see cars and be ready for every situation, 
riding motorbikes gives you more confidence on the road on a bike as well, I ride anywhere and everywhere, mostly on the roads, we have a lot of good cycle paths up here, but i tend not to use them as there's often loads of charvers drinking on them and broken glass etc... sometimes its just not worth the hassle,

and get a helmet, if you get a decent one that comfortable you will wear it if you buy the cheapest because its cheap you will never be happy wearing it, that's my opinion anyway, i know a lot of people don't like wearing them, I feel uncomfortable when i don't wear mine now

Cycling is great once you get into it:thumb:

Scott


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Had a look at Sustran but that seems to be recreational routes.

This looks like a pretty clever site! - http://www.transportdirect.info/Web2/JourneyPlanning/FindCycleInput.aspx


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I ride on road, off road & at the track.

On road rides I just ride about 2' from the curb to avoid drains, & as said, it makes drivers slow down/move over.

I also ride with my rear light set on strobe, makes you more visable IMO.

*WHERE EVER YOU RIDE, WEAR A HELMET,*

Invest in a good one, not just the cheapest you can find in argos.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone use mapmyride?

I find it really good and worth a look


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Culainn said:


> Anyone use mapmyride?
> 
> I find it really good and worth a look


I use the app "outfront" for mapping my rides.

Going to get a Garmin soon though as it kills the iphone battery in about 2hrs


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

A group of us go from work (near Leeds/Bradford airport) up the road and around the Chevin hillside above Otley.

Works well for us and will always test my ability


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Jace said:


> I use the app "outfront" for mapping my rides.
> 
> Going to get a Garmin soon though as it kills the iphone battery in about 2hrs


L200 Steve has a Garmin 705 and it's cracking :thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Epoch said:


> L200 Steve has a Garmin 705 and it's cracking :thumb:


I'm going to get a 605, not interested in the extra function of HR or Cadence.

Crazy thing is I have an account with the UK distributor of these, but I can buy it online from Amazon for the same money  Unbelieveable :lol:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

In answer to the OP's question I ride to work and then change bikes and ride around work!!

Ride to work is the Specialized Tri-Cross for about 17.5 miles thats a mix of A roads, B roads and towpath.
Ride at work is on a Brompton between Stanwell village and Heathrows terminals 1, 3, 4 and 5. There is a surprisingly good cycle path network around the airport and of course I whizz into the building before folding it up!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Jace said:


> I'm going to get a 605, not interested in the extra function of HR or Cadence.
> 
> Crazy thing is I have an account with the UK distributor of these, but I can buy it online from Amazon for the same money  Unbelieveable :lol:


The trouble with the big boy's buying power unfortunatley

I know Steve uses his spinning bike in the garage to practice his cadence and HR recovery rates for when we are out.

In simple terms it seams to mean he kicked our asses on hills.

the modes on the Garmin really do allow training on regular routes though.

To the OP - Could you not pick more traffic friendly times to get you to some off road, we go after work 2 miles to the offroad and then by the time we are returning rush hour has died down


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Everywhere...over 3000 miles so far this year and nearly all since March 1st 

Confidence in traffic simply comes from experience - anticipating, listening to engine notes, revving etc etc and some good advice about road positioning etc. I cant believe people use ipods etc on the bike as its hard enough to hear cars with a little wind noise as it is, and your ears become highly tuned to the noises of cars coming, their approach speeds and gear selections etc.

I live really in the sticks. 30 secs from my front door is country lanes and its easy to do a 100 mile loop without going on an A road. Doesnt make it safer though as hooligans go ragging round the lanes, apexing every corner and dont expect to find a cyclist doing 25mph just round the apex of a blind country lane. In many ways I think its more dangerous as the average speed of the BMWs/Audi/Merc boys on the lanes round here is easily 70mph+ as they think there is no traffic on their way home etc.

Dont be put off though, as its a great way to get out and about, get fit and see the world about you slightly differently. The hardest bit is the few few times where even doing a few miles seems tough, but you'll quickly get beyond that phase and start to make real progress. The key, like any exercise is frequency. Riding once per week will do a little good but you wont really improve. Get out 3 times a week for a while, even if short rides, and you'll soon be flying along, and thats when it get really fun. Your confidence and bike handling skills will seriously improve at the same time as well :thumb:

If in doubt, sign up for a class to get basic skills and advice sorted, and then get out there. Be safe and think about how you ride and I'm sure you'll love it 

I have had my 705 almost a year now and its a superb bit of kit. I have the HR and cadence monitors which are essential for my training plans - I have some pretty challenging goals around racing cyclocross this year, road races next year and off to ride the Pyrenees later next year, so like to focus most of my riding into planned training. I like the data it gives and use it to review riding and progress etc as well, but its a pricey toy! Next year I hope to move into a power meter but thats a seriously costly bit of kit and with 5 bikes its tough to find a solution that will be able to be used with more than 1 easily....


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> I have had my 705 almost a year now and its a superb bit of kit. I have the HR and cadence monitors which are essential for my training plans - I have some pretty challenging goals around racing cyclocross this year, road races next year and off to ride the Pyrenees later next year, so like to focus most of my riding into planned training. I like the data it gives and use it to review riding and progress etc as well, but its a pricey toy! Next year I hope to move into a power meter but thats a seriously costly bit of kit and with 5 bikes its tough to find a solution that will be able to be used with more than 1 easily....


Having studied them a bit more I think the 705 with the HR & CAD is the better option to go for.


----------

